# محاضرات من الالف للياء فى صناعه الروبوت



## احمد رونى (4 مايو 2009)

رجاء من مشرفى قسم هندسه الميكاترونكس وقسم الهندسه الاليكترونيه وقسم الهندسه الميكانيكيه والكهربيه مساعدتنا فى تعلم هذ العلم وهو صناعه الروبوت وهذا من اجل تقدم الامه العربيه
وكما يقال ابدأمن حيث انتهى الاخرون ولا تبدأمن حيث بدأوا 
وارجو ان يكون مكان هذه المحاضرات هو قسم الميكاترونكس​


----------



## sumaya (5 مايو 2009)

اقتراح رائئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئع جدأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ


----------



## احمد رونى (5 مايو 2009)

للاسف مافيش غير مشاركه واحده فى قسم هندسه الميكاترونكس
ياجماع ياريت لو حد عارف حاجه يقولها
مش هيخسر حاجه لو وصل علمه لحد
بالعكس ده هيستفيد


----------



## احمد رونى (5 مايو 2009)

ماذا نريد ان نعرف لكى نصنع روبوت؟
ان تعرف ميكرو كنترولر وميكانيكا والكترونيات
ومعرفه المهمه التى سيقوم بها الربوت
ان شاء الله ساقوم بوضع محاضرات لتعلم الميكرو كنترولرمن النوع pic16f84
وارجو من الاخوه من له معرفه بالميكانيكا ان يقوم بشرح بدائيات لكى نستفيد به فى هذالمجال​


----------



## احمد رونى (6 مايو 2009)

لقد وجدت شرح رائع باللغه العربيه للميكرو كنترولرفى هذا المنتدى على هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t82642.html 


اليكم هذا الكتاب يحتوى على اساسيات فى صناعه الروبوت ستجدونه فى المرفقات​


----------



## Yassir A (6 مايو 2009)

مشكور ... 
الكتاب مفيد جدا


----------



## احمد رونى (6 مايو 2009)

ياريت ياجماعه اللى عنده كتاب فى هذا المجال يضعه هنا
وخيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه


----------



## ahmedqi (7 مايو 2009)

الشكر أجزله للباشمهندس الكبير الذي أفادنا كثيرا 
ربنا يتقبل منا ومنكم


----------



## احمد رونى (8 مايو 2009)

اليكم هذا الكتاب ارجو ان تستفيدوا منه
http://www.ziddu.com/download/4665621/Fundamentals_of_Robotic_Mechanical_Systems.zip.html


----------



## احمد رونى (9 مايو 2009)

وهذا الكتاب ايضا اعتقد انه مفيد​


----------



## احمد رونى (9 مايو 2009)

وهذا الكتاب ايضا اعتقد انه مفيد​


----------



## عراقية الاصل (9 مايو 2009)

الله يبارك فيكم شكراااااا


----------



## احمد رونى (14 مايو 2009)

شكرا على مروركم وان شاء الله قريبا ساقوم برفع بقيه الكتب​


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (14 مايو 2009)

شكرا لكم و اتمنى لكم التوفيق وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## eng fady (22 مايو 2009)

تسلم اخي احمد روني على مجموعة الكتب القيمة 

وان شاء الله نستفيد منها 


جاري التحميل 


تحياتي


----------



## zeyadyousif (24 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اني مهندس ميكاترونكس وعضو جديد في المنتدى عندي مشروع تصنيع سكارا روبوت و ارجوا مساعدتكم لي بقدر الامكان 
اتمنى للجميع الموفقية و دوام الصحة و العافية


----------



## احمد رونى (24 مايو 2009)

اخى الكريم ممكن تأجل الموضوع ده شويه لحين انتهاء الامتحانات 
ان شاء الله


----------



## محمدحسكل (26 مايو 2009)

جزالك الله كل الخير على فكرة أنا مشرو ع تخرجي هوي عن الروبوت


----------



## احمد رونى (27 مايو 2009)

ده احد الكتب عن الpic 16f84​


----------



## تذكر الله (20 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
جزاكم الله كل خير وافاد بكم الأمة 
انا مدرسة حاسوب وفي الوقت الحالي انا ادرس مادة الروبوت من النوع rcx وهو عبارة عن صندوق فية قطع الليجو يتم تركيبة ثم برمجتة عن طريق جهاز صغير rcx وهو العقل الألكتروني الذي يشغل القطع 
اعذروني على التطويل 
لكني انا مهتمه كيف اجعل الطلاب هم من يصنعوا الروبوت 
لكن مشكلتي هي عدم معرفتي للقطع الإلكتونية 
اريد منكم المساعدة
انا قمت بتحميل الكتب لكن اذا كانت بالغة العربية يكون افضل 
وشكرا


----------



## zantah (2 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم. انا متخصص في اَلإنشاء الميكانيكي للروبوت. و احضر دكتوراه في هذا المجال.
ساعدوني من فضلكم, اود الحصول على المقياس : iso 9283. و جزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## دانة-البحرين (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*يعطيك الف عافيه على هالموضوع.....1*​


----------



## دانة-البحرين (4 أكتوبر 2009)

محاضره حلوه........


----------



## shark777 (2 أبريل 2010)

almoshkila ino alketab bil inglese !!

المشكلة انو الكتاب بالانجليزي !!


----------



## الشرماني 2010 (22 يونيو 2010)

مع خالص شكري اخي الكريم كيف انزل المحاضرات


----------



## angel162 (26 يونيو 2010)

مشكووور عزيزي على الشرح الرائع للميكروكنترولر


----------



## ghostdie90 (3 يوليو 2010)

مبادرة رائعة واود المشاركة باذن الله 3


----------



## mustafamogh (20 أغسطس 2010)

نرجو ممن يعلم اي معلومة مفيدة ينشرها وله الشكر


----------



## ميدو الغول (30 أغسطس 2010)

thanks


----------



## zamalkawi (30 أغسطس 2010)

zantah قال:


> السلام عليكم. انا متخصص في اَلإنشاء الميكانيكي للروبوت. و احضر دكتوراه في هذا المجال.
> ساعدوني من فضلكم, اود الحصول على المقياس : Iso 9283. و جزاكم الله خيرا.


اخي، لدي هذه المواصفة ولكن للأسف بالألمانية


----------



## Hasan_eng (30 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على كل شيء


----------



## منتصر المالكي (31 أغسطس 2010)

ششششششششششششششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## جهادعقاب (1 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على جهودكم


----------



## medo abo aldhb (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*رسالة شكر*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
اشكر كل من ساهم فى هذا الموقع المتميز وشكرى لجميع الاعضاء والزوار:
 ونرجوا ان نحرص جميعنا بأن يكون افضل المواقع العلميه التى تقدم كل جديد وارجو ان تفيدونا بكل جديد فى مجال صناعة الربوت واحترافه والمسابقات فى هذا المجال ولكم جزيل الشكر واتمنى لكم التوفيق ​


----------



## خالد احمد بخيت (12 يناير 2011)

مشكوووووووووررين على الاداء الرائع


----------



## olivertwist (13 يناير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووورررررررررررين


----------



## farisko (22 يناير 2011)

ششششششششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## farisko (22 يناير 2011)

:20::77::77::77::77::77::77:ششششششششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## احمد الششتاوى (2 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير عنا وعنك


----------



## fantom009 (17 فبراير 2011)

how can i help you?


----------



## محمد طلعت حرب (21 فبراير 2011)

أقترح محاضرات دكتور أسامة الخطيب جامعة ستانفورد و هى متوفرة على اليوتيوب لكن طبعا بالإنجليزية
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yD3uBshJB0
حيث يشرح فى المحاضرات ما تحتاج معرفته لتقوم بتصميم الروبوتات من ناحية ميكانيكا الحركة و التحكم و الكثير من الموضوعات المرتبطة بتصميم الروبوتات


----------



## gsmboy (27 فبراير 2011)

*ششششششششششششششششششششكرا*​


----------



## daw555 (5 مارس 2011)

اريد كتب بالعربى عن اهم مقررات الميكاترونكس


----------



## saad_ (10 مارس 2011)

رغم أن الويندوز هنج مرتين بس أنا صممت أقولك 
شكــــرا يا فندم
فعلا جوجل و اليوتيوب حيكون ليهم تأثير كبير في الايام الجاية , أنا مش قادر افتكر اذاي كنت بذاكر من 7 سنين مثلا

بس ينقصهم فلتر أخلاقي
الجماعة المبرمجين فين " كومبيوتر سينس" مش بيقومو بواجبهم


----------



## Engineer_2007 (1 أبريل 2011)

*كتب لتعليم صناعة الروبوتات.*

صناعة الروبوتات لها الكثير من المجالات المتعلقة.... مثل الميكروكنترولر و الألكترونيات و ميكانيكا و ستاتيكا لدراسة جسم و أبعاد الروبوت. فى المرفقات ثلاث كتب أعتقد أنها مفيدة ان شاء الله.


----------



## ربووت (11 فبراير 2013)

جزيتم خيرا


----------



## تاج العلم (23 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## sama2 (5 مارس 2013)

فكرة رائعه


----------



## فرات الناصري (5 مارس 2013)

*جزالك الله كل الخير*​


----------



## M.A.MOTAAL (19 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله الخير الكثير


----------



## aboamr007 (26 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## legendarymustafa (15 سبتمبر 2013)

كلامك صحيح اخ احمد ....لابد من تعلم التكنلوجيا الحديثة وتطويرها لكي نرتقي علميا


----------



## al-senator (17 سبتمبر 2013)

شكراً لك وجزاك الله كُل خير


----------



## nibrasmohamad (29 أغسطس 2014)

بوركت


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (24 نوفمبر 2014)

موضوع رائع ومشاركات اروع، شكرا للجميع


----------



## عمر مصطفى ابراهيم (12 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

